# Platform pedals for WIDE feet



## Burger in a Can (Jul 20, 2010)

I wear a size 14 EEEE (quadruple E) shoe. I have very wide feet. In case you're unfamiliar with shoe widths, normal is a D, E is a wide, and much like bra sizes, the more letters there are, the bigger the size. The only sneakers that fit me well are New Balance. I'm sure there are others on here who know exactly what I mean!

The stock platform pedals on my bike are too narrow. About half of my foot is hanging out over the edge, which makes it harder to get a good, centered downstroke as I pedal. For those of you with normal-width feet, imagine riding around with your feet sitting about 2 inches further from your bike, and with nothing supporting them underneath on the outside. 

I know that one solution is to get clips and shoes and whatnot, but I am mostly doing commuter/going to get groceries/riding around the city kinds of riding, and I like platform pedals for allowing me to just hop on in my (NB!) sneakers. 

I see some extra-wide looking pedals online, like the MKS Lamda or Nashbar Land Cruisers. Anyone with similarly huge feet have any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## anavrinIV (Nov 16, 2008)

I also have 4E feet...well, I used to but I still know your dilemma. Yes, new balances are the best shoes out there and anyone that says otherwise doesn't have wide feet.

I know what you say your problem is, but the real problem is that your feet are too far to the outside of your pedal. Move your feet in and the problem is mostly eliminated. You may still have a little bit of overhang but it will be next to nothing, and not any important part of your feet. You may think that this is too close to the cranks but that's what you have to work with. My cranks have pain worn off of them where my heels rub (when I run platforms, I'm usually going clipless) but that's just the way it is.


----------



## RidinginSF (Mar 29, 2010)

I've had luck with Bontrager Big Earl and Crank Brothers 50/50 platform pedals. Size 13 4E, New Balance shoes all the way!

p.s. Gotta really watch your shins on the Big Earl's, I've definitely donated some DNA from my shins to the pedals to the trail!


----------



## Burger in a Can (Jul 20, 2010)

anavrinIV: Thanks- I am definitely not an experienced rider and I am not surprised by the notion that my problem is probably my technique. I will try out your suggestion for a while, and if I'm still having problems I guess I'll just order the Nashbars.

If you don't mind me asking, how did you "used to" have 4E feet??? Did you have foot-narrowing surgery?

RidinginSF: Thanks for the recommendations! I will definitely check those out.


----------



## wadethegiant (Dec 12, 2009)

you need a spacer

http://www.bikefittingtools.com/index.php?page=pedal-spacer-20mm-pack-2

might help.

no affiliation, just googled it


----------



## BMeX (Jun 16, 2010)

Check out some BMX pedals, my Shadow Conspiracy pedals are pretty big.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

I've been running a set of these for several hundred miles and absolutely love them.
I wear a size 14 shoe, as wide as I can find them.
I've run sereval different platform pedals and these win hands down.
Pretty good price too.
http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1085037_-1_1512506_20000_400208


----------



## konadh34 (Jun 22, 2006)

The atomlab GI's have an absolutely MASSIVE platform. They are also reasonably priced as far as nice platforms go.http://www.treefortbikes.com/product/333222362604/225/AtomLab-GI-Loose-Bearing.html-----$28


----------



## SoCal66 (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm in the same boat as you...14 4E.

Try Funn Soljam Vipers. Kind of a downhill pedal but they're a nice studded platform. I love mine


----------



## Burger in a Can (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies! I just wanted to jump on to say that I tried anavrinIV's suggestion on my ride today, to no avail. I can move my feet in as suggested, but it just doesn't feel right- I feel like I am blowing my knees apart with every stroke. I think my thighs are too chunky? 

And if there's one thing I have learned from this site, it's that we should be riding whatever is comfortable for us to ride. Right?

So keep the suggestions coming- this will be helpful to others with the wide foot issue down the road!


----------



## RidinginSF (Mar 29, 2010)

Also, check your saddle height... Too low of a seat and it can cause your femur to rotate ouwards which puts your feet outbound of the pedals. "Higher" does bring your feet inbound, but rotates your femur inwards and puts stress on your VMO and surrounding bits. 

I remember your first post about getting back in the saddle, so after this "break-in" period meaning you and the bike...you might have to head back in and have another fitting. As you ride more, your core strength will increase and you will get more flexible. This will make the bike feel and fit differently than when you first got back in the saddle. 

Keep us informed, the more info we have on these forums...the more folks who'll read and not get discouraged about ill fitting bikes!


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

The Welgo peddles all fit my 4E feet.


----------



## Burger in a Can (Jul 20, 2010)

I ended up ordering some Bontrager Big Earls because I found them on eBay for what seems to be a really good price. (they apparently have a couple more pairs available: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...28623&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_2493wt_1136)

I thought I may as well order them while they last at this price, and even if they don't really help my problem, it can't hurt to replace the plastic pedals that came on the bike! I will report my findings once I've installed them and given them a try.


----------

